# Help choosing A buck



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Here's my PB Nubian I'd like to breed this Fall. She's a dry yearling.

























Her sires LA scores E's except a V in head and + in feet

Very long and level and good tempered guy. I really like his body style.

My choices

Buck #1 
LA 90 at 4yo
Dam still being bred at 13yo
Complete outcross

E's Head, Back, Dairy Strength, and 
Body Capacity 
V's Shoulders, Rear Legs, Feet, Rump, and
General Appearance
+'s Front Legs

Previously crossed with her dam. Here's pictures of the better of the two bucks produced. He has an underbite. His brother is unthrifty but has a very level topline and is super wide when viewed from behind. They were raised on milk replacer and I believe that caused the unthriftiness.






















Buck #2
Comes from lines with longevity
LA 89 at 4yo
8.56% Inbred (mostly from her dam's side)
E's Front Legs, Rear Legs, Back, and
Dairy Strength
V's Head, Feet, General Appearance, and
Body Capacity
+'s Shoulders and Rump

Buck #3 ( buck #2's Son)
LA 86 as a yearling
12.72% Inbred ( Linebred on her sire)
All V's

He seems like a skittish fellow

I'd say buck three is likely to be available for a few years... But the other two might not be available after this Fall.

What would you do?


----------



## mommal (May 18, 2016)

I don't have enough experience to answer your question, but I just wanted to say WOW! I'm jealous! Lovely doe and both beautiful bucks!


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Awe thanks  she has the sweetest personality too. I think she will mature nicely.


----------



## nicolemackenzie (Dec 27, 2014)

Bump


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Both are cute!


----------

